# Favo(u)rite tenth or higher symphony - the game



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> And as a reminder, thanks to KenOC for compiling all results:
> 
> Symphonies No. 1
> 1 - Mahler: Symphony #1 in D major
> ...


----------

